# M235i vs TTS



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

I currently have a 2014 M235i and I've just ordered a TTS. For previous owners of the M-Lite, what are the main differences that you find with the TTS? What is better and what do you miss? For me, I'm looking forward to having more confidence when it comes to putting the power down, the nicer interior, nicer design and better build quality.


----------



## spooky_gnome (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi... I used to have an M135 a couple of years ago and now have had a TTS for nearly a week  The main differences I find is that the TTS has quite a nice engine/exhaust note that eggs you on a bit, but not antisocial, and is always notable when in Dynamic. When I compare this to the M135 I was always wanting more noise in the cabin. I loved the M135 growl from the straight six with the windows down and the go peddle down hard  The other thing I notice in comparison is that although my M135 was not four wheel drive, where the TTS is, the M135 was a bit tail happy when planting the throttle and exiting a junction, but now I have quattro it feels so planted... it's difficult to compare without driving an xDrive version. With the interior, I was getting bored with BMW's interior, each one has been the same now, so good to change to Audi and experience something new. Which one do I prefer? Gotta be the TTS really, it's so much more than I expected when I ordered it and I am really happy with my purchase


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Basically everything you've mentioned with the exception of "Professional Navigation" which imo is an industry leader,especially the newer idrive 5 found in the *40i and upwards.Also the engine,a straight six is always going to be better than a four...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I run a 240 and would say that the 240 is more grown up and a TTS is a fun car.
The BM interior is ok but Audi are ahead in the game..BM set for interior upgrades in 2017..
X drive is yet to arrive in the UK on the 2 series bigger petrol but should be this year, so I would say Audi wins on better traction.
In the dry, both are similar but RWD is better for the purist, so BM nudges it.
Both can be tuned to similar levels..so it's a draw.
BM can take adult passengers on that rare occasion..Audi is not too practical in the rear unless you are vertically challenged.
Residuals are gonna hit the BM as the 240 is out there now, whereas the MK3 is still a new kid.
Steve


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The only thing I'll miss is the straight 6 but another random thing the TTS does not have is TPMS - only on the RS.

B&O is significantly better than HK and not having the rear end squirm when you give it some welly is also a nice feeling. Will I miss that RWD feeling down a B road on a summers day - only time will tell.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are you sure it doesn't have TPMS as standard?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It has a TPM system that uses the abs to calc pressure loss and the warning then appears. Only the RS actually has the full monitoring showing individual tyre pressures. No biggie really but the M lites do offer it


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I think TPMS gets a bit confused (false alarms) when the tyres cool down after aggressive driving (on a standard TT).


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

leopard said:


> Basically everything you've mentioned with the exception of "Professional Navigation" which imo is an industry leader,especially the newer idrive 5 found in the *40i and upwards.Also the engine,a straight six is always going to be better than a four...


Not as nice as a five though :lol: Cant beat that sound.. IMHO


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Test drove an M235i just before test driving the TTS. For me, chalk and cheese. The BMW package was just a bit lacklustre a nice car to drive but it was not engaging. The TTS from the off was by comparison just way more exciting - the exterior look, the interior look and the driving experience, especially the road holding and acceleration. As long as you do not have extra passengers to cart around you will not regret your decision.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I wonder if there is a big difference in the way that they drive? The M235i gives me a huge shove in sport mode if I put my foot down (and there is grip). The gear changes are frankly, violent, it's very entertaining. When I test drove the TTS it didn't feel as fast.

I've read and heard lots of comments saying that RWD is for purists but if you can't get the power down and the car feels dangerous then what's the point? I can't accelerate out of a junction with any confidence at all. Either, it slips and goes no where or slides all over the place. Either way, there are cars bearing down on me. It feels unsafe. Perhaps I need to go on a driving course or something.

I know that I'm going to miss the adaptive lights. They are really amazing. I've not ordered the matrix lights on the TTS. I'm also going to miss the pro-navigation. I'll have to improvise with my iPhone instead. I'm sure I'll cope!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Was the TTS in dynamic and assuming it had s tronic the box in manual?

I'm still running mines in but it certainly doesn't feel lacking against the M235i. I think above 100 the Beemer would start to pull away it certainly did when an S3 had a go against my M135i. The zf 8 speed in the M life's were very good but I'm finding s tronic equally as good.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

My wife takes delivery of an M240i automatic convertible within the next two weeks so when its run in I will compere it against my TTS and let you guys know what I think.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

handyman said:


> Thank you everyone. I wonder if there is a big difference in the way that they drive? The M235i gives me a huge shove in sport mode if I put my foot down (and there is grip). The gear changes are frankly, violent, it's very entertaining. When I test drove the TTS it didn't feel as fast.
> 
> I've read and heard lots of comments saying that RWD is for purists but if you can't get the power down and the car feels dangerous then what's the point? I can't accelerate out of a junction with any confidence at all. Either, it slips and goes no where or slides all over the place. Either way, there are cars bearing down on me. It feels unsafe. Perhaps I need to go on a driving course or something.
> 
> I know that I'm going to miss the adaptive lights. They are really amazing. I've not ordered the matrix lights on the TTS. I'm also going to miss the pro-navigation. I'll have to improvise with my iPhone instead. I'm sure I'll cope!


Quite a few BM owners ditch the run flats and put softer rubber on as this aids in better traction.
I think if you are heavy on the right foot, it is going to bite back during gear changes or change of direction.
My 240 is a good drive but i have learnt to initiate gear changes and power delivery based on the cars limitations.
240xdrive should be out in the UK 2017 and could be an option to convert to the BM brand as it will be a significant upgrade to the RWD option out there now.
Steve


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> My wife takes delivery of an M240i automatic convertible within the next two weeks so when its run in I will compere it against my TTS and let you guys know what I think.


Top man 8)

Be prepared to be surprised,the new B58 engine in the m*40i is pretty epic...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

leopard said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife takes delivery of an M240i automatic convertible within the next two weeks so when its run in I will compere it against my TTS and let you guys know what I think.
> ...


I agree that the new BM B engine is a winner, but until they offer xDrive in the larger engine packages they will play second fiddle to Audi and Merc on anything but a dryish driving surface.
Steve


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

leopard said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife takes delivery of an M240i automatic convertible within the next two weeks so when its run in I will compere it against my TTS and let you guys know what I think.
> ...


Thanks Leopard.

Yeah looking at the spec`s it should be, just wish I could get my hands on a TTRS and everything would be alright with the world again. Took a long hard look at a ford Mustang GT 5.0 on Saturday with some nice Dream science upgrades 460bhp 3" exhaust, Lowering springs and wheels spacers all for 45.5k  sounded absolutely amazing. What would be your thoughts re the Mustang? As I must say it`s got me very interested.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > ROBH49 said:
> ...


Funny you mention this.I was sitting behind a black GT 5.0 about 3 weeks ago,it sounded mean and looked it too.
My major problem with it is the physical size of the thing.
The BMW M4 is huge to me but the Ford pips it by another 100mm at 4784mm long... and in black 

But if this doesn't bother you and it gives you that special occasion feeling then it's a great buy,I'd be weary about depreciation and you might find the interior a bit lacking compared to the German stuff but if it floats your boat take it to the local line dance and you'll fit in well


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Leopard.

Yeah looking at the spec`s it should be, just wish I could get my hands on a TTRS and everything would be alright with the world again. Took a long hard look at a ford Mustang GT 5.0 on Saturday with some nice Dream science upgrades 460bhp 3" exhaust, Lowering springs and wheels spacers all for 45.5k  sounded absolutely amazing. What would be your thoughts re the Mustang? As I must say it`s got me very interested.[/quote]

Funny you mention this.I was sitting behind a black GT 5.0 about 3 weeks ago,it sounded mean and looked it too.
My major problem with it is the physical size of the thing.
The BMW M4 is huge to me but the Ford pips it by another 100mm at 4784mm long... and in black 

But if this doesn't bother you and it gives you that special occasion feeling then it's a great buy,I'd be weary about depreciation and you might find the interior a bit lacking compared to the German stuff but if it floats your boat take it to the local line dance and you'll fit in well [/quote]

I know what your saying re the size of the thing, I would have to measure my garage to see if it would fit :lol: :lol: but you just can`t take away from the fact its some car for the money and it sound amazing to boot, not sure what the neighbours would think when leaving for work at 05:30am. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

I had the same issues with my 235 as others have done. There was a lack of grip, particularly in the wet and accelerating, and the TC wasn't cutting in when I'd expect it to - based on 4 previous BMWs. So I changed the MPSS's for Asy3's. A huge difference, and now the TC works as it should, and I've far more confidence in the wet. As a 'softer' tyre there's no noticeable compromise to the turn in - it's better, if anything as I've more confidence in it.

I'm still thinking of changing it for a TTS though, and that's almost entirely about the ride. It's not too firm, I have a Z4 and had a Mk2 TT 3.2 for years, it just so bouncy. Maybe it's OK on good urban roads, but in rural Kent it's all over the place, and uncomfortable to the point of irritating.

How do people find the ride of the TTS? Is there an adaptive ride option and if so, is it worth having? I like the look of the 20" wheels but are they a size too far?

There's one at my local dealer's, finally, so I ought to go and try it. Is there anything else I should think of/make sure is included?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Sticks said:


> I had the same issues with my 235 as others have done. There was a lack of grip, particularly in the wet and accelerating, and the TC wasn't cutting in when I'd expect it to - based on 4 previous BMWs. So I changed the MPSS's for Asy3's. A huge difference, and now the TC works as it should, and I've far more confidence in the wet. As a 'softer' tyre there's no noticeable compromise to the turn in - it's better, if anything as I've more confidence in it.
> 
> I'm still thinking of changing it for a TTS though, and that's almost entirely about the ride. It's not too firm, I have a Z4 and had a Mk2 TT 3.2 for years, it just so bouncy. Maybe it's OK on good urban roads, but in rural Kent it's all over the place, and uncomfortable to the point of irritating.
> 
> ...


The TTS comes with magnetic ride as standard so yes it has adaptive suspension,and while the ride is firm it is in no way spine shattering hard even in dynamic mode,the 20" wheels do make the ride a tad bit harder also but again the car remains comfortable and they look awesome aswell with there 30 section side walls,I think you really need to go have a drive of one but be warned to drive it is to want it,it really is that good.


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

Sticks said:


> How do people find the ride of the TTS? Is there an adaptive ride option and if so, is it worth having? I like the look of the 20" wheels but are they a size too far?


I have 20's with P-Zero tyres on my s-line with the s sport suspension option.
My concern isn't the ride quality - I accept a little more harshness with less tyre absorption over rougher ground or small bumps [stones  ] you can definitely feel all of them. I accepted this would be the case when adding them and was happy to make that sacrifice for the appearance sake.
It's not unbearable, I have made a few 3+ hour journeys and really haven't had a problem.

My issue is with the added road noise. Honestly, at times it is ridiculous. To the point where I can't use the phone over 50mph, or have to speak loudly to a passenger at motorway speeds.

Depends on your preference and how you intend on using the car. I still wouldn't change if given a second chance or was buying again.

I had an identical model to mine for an afternoon with 19" wheels before purchasing at it most certainly wasn't as bad.
So if given the chance, compare both.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

GavinE said:


> Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > How do people find the ride of the TTS? Is there an adaptive ride option and if so, is it worth having? I like the look of the 20" wheels but are they a size too far?
> ...


Mine came with yokohamas on my 20's and I do not have this problem,and it's a roadster so more noise naturally,the Sline suspension is reported to be very hard but the mag ride on the TTS is much much better.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Sticks said:


> It's not too firm, I have a Z4 and had a Mk2 TT 3.2 for years, it just so bouncy. Maybe it's OK on good urban roads, but in rural Kent it's all over the place, and uncomfortable to the point of irritating.


Funny, I had a Z4 before my M235i and found the same too. The back would skip around, even on the slowest and calmest of roundabouts. This was on 20 inch wheels though.

I do love the raw power of the M235i however, that is, when it is able to put the power down.

Where about's in Kent are you based?


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

handyman said:


> Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > It's not too firm, I have a Z4 and had a Mk2 TT 3.2 for years, it just so bouncy. Maybe it's OK on good urban roads, but in rural Kent it's all over the place, and uncomfortable to the point of irritating.
> ...


Hi, my Z4's an E85 3.0 on 18s, so quite a bit different to yours. It's probably the 20s or tyres, but finding out can be expensive. The E46 was always tyre-sensitive so maybe the Z is too.

I had P Zero Rosso's on my old TT and they would feel quite unsettled on uneven surfaces. Service collection driver said hey were all like it below 5mm so I put Asys on, which were excellent.

I've no trouble with putting the power down with the 235 on Asy3s. If you're a bit heavy footed and it's wet, it does the normal thing of spin for a second, cuts power, light flashes, off you go again. But it's momentary, that's it, not like before. I'm south of Maidstone, the roads are pretty awful.

Thanks for the replies folks. I'll try and get a look at the one in Maidstone but it's expensive.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been looking for a new car over the last week and test drove both an M240i coupe and a TTS over the weekend.

The M240i has a fantastic engine, it felt as quick as the Cayman GTS I've just sold. It was a real surprise and pulled like a train everywhere. The BMW is only let down by its looks (subjective I know) and a lack of traction. The traction control light was flashing on a dry straight road in 2nd and 3rd gear up shifts, not to mention the accompanying twitching back end.

The TTS was a much nicer place to be and never felt that it would relinquish grip. Obviously it has less power but it still has enough to make B road drives interesting. A TTRS would be lovely, but built to my preferred spec and after TTS discounts, it would be another £16K

First world decisions


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Sticks said:


> I've no trouble with putting the power down with the 235 on Asy3s. If you're a bit heavy footed and it's wet, it does the normal thing of spin for a second, cuts power, light flashes, off you go again. But it's momentary, that's it, not like before. I'm south of Maidstone, the roads are pretty awful.
> 
> Thanks for the replies folks. I'll try and get a look at the one in Maidstone but it's expensive.


Thanks for the tyre tips. If my TTS doesn't turn up on time then maybe I'll swap them.

I've test driven the TTS that you are referring to. Lovely car although personally I'm not a fan of the 20 inch wheels.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

handyman said:


> Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I've no trouble with putting the power down with the 235 on Asy3s. If you're a bit heavy footed and it's wet, it does the normal thing of spin for a second, cuts power, light flashes, off you go again. But it's momentary, that's it, not like before. I'm south of Maidstone, the roads are pretty awful.
> ...


If you're not that far and want to try the difference, let me know.

What didn't you like about the wheels - style or ride?


----------

